# Stinky Dishcloths



## currydayton (Jun 23, 2011)

Does anyone have a problem with sour, smelly dishcloths after 2
days of washing dishes? I wash them with white clothes with Tide
in hot/ warm water. Sometimes I soak the dishcloths in bleach & warm water before washing in the machine. Any suggestions?


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

currydayton said:


> Does anyone have a problem with sour, smelly dishcloths after 2
> days of washing dishes? I wash them with white clothes with Tide
> in hot/ warm water. Sometimes I soak the dishcloths in bleach & warm water before washing in the machine. Any suggestions?


Sorry, I can't help you-----I rinse mine really well after each use and place them where they can dry so never have an odor. Hope you find a method that works for you.


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

When you've finished washing up, get into the habit of leaving your dishcloth/s to soak in a couple of inches of water with bleach added. That way, it stays fresh. At night, you can hang it out to dry. This should mean no more nasty smells.


----------



## barbm12 (Jun 29, 2011)

you Can also rince them in vinagar or lemonjuice and just hang them to dry


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Thats why I use sponges


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I use dish clothes but they never get smelly, because I rinse them thoroughy after every use.


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

currydayton said:


> Does anyone have a problem with sour, smelly dishcloths after 2
> days of washing dishes? I wash them with white clothes with Tide
> in hot/ warm water. Sometimes I soak the dishcloths in bleach & warm water before washing in the machine. Any suggestions?


That's why I buy cheap ones rather than make them. Use them only one day and then bleach the tar out of them. Dump them when they start to disintegrate and never under any circumstances form a bond with them like I would with hand knit ones.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I soak mine in biological washing powder every other day, rinse and line dry. I buy the bio only for this job as I, and my family are allergic to it so I use non-bio for clothes. I do also rinse well after each use.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

every time i wash dishes i get a new cloth. wring out just used one and hang to dry. i wash all my dish clothe and tea towels together once a week. i used vinegar in the wash last time and everything came out a little nicer and smelling a lot better. i got the hint from here just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I think the answer is always rinse the dish rag out after each use, with clearn, clean water, not just in the dish water, and always hang to dry. I know when my husband throws the dishrag in the sink after using, and I find it in the morning it will be already starting to smell. (grrr..men!)


----------



## Linsews (Mar 22, 2011)

Hanging them were air can move through them to dry them should help a lot. Don't let them lay in the sink wet. You are right to use a little bleach. Hope this helps.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Mom and my 
aunts washed them in scalding water with bleach added. They did the same with dirty white socks. I can remember as a child having the job of pushing the clothes into the scalding water with a shortened broom stick.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

currydayton said:


> Does anyone have a problem with sour, smelly dishcloths after 2
> days of washing dishes? I wash them with white clothes with Tide
> in hot/ warm water. Sometimes I soak the dishcloths in bleach & warm water before washing in the machine. Any suggestions?


I dont have that problem, just rinse and let air dry and chuck them in wasing machine every couple of days.


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

I was raised by OCD germaphobes (and no I'm not kidding)...we go through three a day...I still knit them though...they get a bit ratty, they go in the rags....I just do the granny's favorites dishcloths for myself...I give the fancy ones as gifts...knitting is my therapy (as you can see I need it!), you can't put a price on that...and I'm making something to help myself clean! or to make someone else smile (or clean?)...They also go through the sanitary setting on my W/D....don't even get me going on sponges - lol...


----------



## tesorrell (May 9, 2011)

You can also run them through the dishwasher.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I buy disposable dish cloths from the pound shop.£1 for a roll and it lasts for quite along time.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I put them in the washing machine along with tea towels and wash them in very hot water. I don't use a dish cloth for more than a day or two before I wash it.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

jemima said:


> I buy disposable dish cloths from the pound shop.£1 for a roll and it lasts for quite along time.


I'm with that one. Even the cheapest disposable cloths wash a few times, and when one gets really mucky, fling.

I can't think of anything more depressing than knitting something that needs rinsing and airing, or bleaching and boiling every day.

I can understand that knitting is therapy, but there are lots of other uses for small square knitted objects that would surely be just as theraputic to make and give more pleasure (and less hassle) in use.

However, to return to the question, you just need to make sure the cloth is properly clean after each use, and get it dry as quickly as possible. This latter might be the difficulty - depending on how thick the yarn is that you are using and how warm your sink area, the cloth might take a good while to dry.


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Dish cloths : I had always soaked them overnight in bleach water after rinsing in clean water and wringing out tightly, but since I read in this site, I have been rinsing them well and wringing them well, placing in the microwave for 2 mins, when they are perfect, sweet-smelling and almost dry and can be put away ready for the next day. xxx


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Here in Aus I had never heard of knitting dishcloths til I joined KP are they better than other cloths?


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I have lots of dishcloths, and because I wipe off the counters, stove, etc. with them, I usually change them out at least every other day. I use sponges sometimes, but same problem. If they aren't really rinsed, and microwaved or run through the dishwasher they will stink.

It's a good excuse to make a lot of dishcloths!!


----------



## debsews2002 (Feb 23, 2011)

I put mine in the dishwasher each day along with the dishes. Just drape over top rack wherever it will fit in. Do my sponges this way too!! Works great!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Soaking or rinsing in water with a little baking soda will help keep them fresh smelling too.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

I buy a package of blue J-Cloths. They`re very inexpensive.I use one then rinse it out well in really hot water.After a couple of uses( when it gets smelly0...I toss it and start with a new one. Hope this suggestion helps.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

currydayton said:


> Does anyone have a problem with sour, smelly dishcloths after 2
> days of washing dishes? I wash them with white clothes with Tide
> in hot/ warm water. Sometimes I soak the dishcloths in bleach & warm water before washing in the machine. Any suggestions?


As everyone else has said, 1) rinse thoroughly after each use and wring them out thoroughly, too. I then hang them over the faucet so they can air dry. 2) place damp cloth in microwave for 2 mins (really important if using sponges, they soak up bacteria like crazy!) In spite of the beating they will take from bleach, baking soda, and constant washing, I love making them and giving them to friends and family. Everyone seems so happy to get them, especially if I present them for no special reason.


----------



## iknit4u (Jun 11, 2011)

Once again,I wash my dishcloths with oxyclean and a couple of scoops of baking soda and have never had a problem with odor.I also try to have enough dishcloths on hand to change them every day but enrn when I don't they never smell and I have been making knitted dishcloths(and using)for well over 20 yrs.I also rince them well afyer each use wring them well and hang them over the faucet to dry.Hope this helps.I also never bleach them since the oxyclean takes care of stains and colors don't fade.iknit4u


----------



## xarriage1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

I put my kitchen sponge in the microwave for two minutes. The sponge has to be damp not dry.


----------



## tandanorth (May 12, 2011)

I microwave mine dishcloths after each use for about a minute on high and have no smells. Hope that works for you -


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

iknit4u said:


> Once again,I wash my dishcloths with oxyclean and a couple of scoops of baking soda and have never had a problem with odor.I also try to have enough dishcloths on hand to change them every day but enrn when I don't they never smell and I have been making knitted dishcloths(and using)for well over 20 yrs.I also rince them well afyer each use wring them well and hang them over the faucet to dry.Hope this helps.I also never bleach them since the oxyclean takes care of stains and colors don't fade.iknit4u


I use oxyclean sometimes, but I didn't realize the colors don't fade when using it. I will use it more often. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

nogginpodge said:


> When you've finished washing up, get into the habit of leaving your dishcloth/s to soak in a couple of inches of water with bleach added. That way, it stays fresh. At night, you can hang it out to dry. This should mean no more nasty smells.


I read that peroxide and water works as well as the bleach method but does not fade the colors.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> nogginpodge said:
> 
> 
> > When you've finished washing up, get into the habit of leaving your dishcloth/s to soak in a couple of inches of water with bleach added. That way, it stays fresh. At night, you can hang it out to dry. This should mean no more nasty smells.
> ...


My "best" solution to the problem is to be sure to keep an eye on the washcloth after DH or sons use it. I always try to hang it to dry but they are determined to wad it up and lay it on the counter or in the sink and then it DOES start to smell bad!


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

I keep hydrogen peroxide by my sink and pour a little on my dishrag and let it sit for awhile. If the cloth is dirty, it will foam. It's much less smelly than bleach and works just as well. I put a spray cap on the bottle and use it to disinfect the counters. I believe that's what they cleaned with in the doctors offices where I used to work.


----------



## phyllis Novack (Apr 8, 2011)

Try baking soda.


----------



## xarriage1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

Use white vinegar on the sink counters, works as well.


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

I use throw-aways for everyday and the nice ones for "fancy" --but you are so clever to do peroxide instead of bleach! They are both "types" of bleach but peroxide is so much milder--if you leave something soaking in bleach water every night, one morning, you'll come in and find it has just gone to pieces. Also, the bubbles--just like with a cut, it will bubbles until it is clean. 

I learned the microwave trick for my D-I-L.. they always used sponges (yuck) then I was relieved when I saw how she sanitized them.


----------



## jschaeffer2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Drape it over your dish soap bottle and it stays fresh almost a week.


----------



## jbhoward (Apr 17, 2011)

If you use double strands of crochet cotton instead of the cotton yarn, you won't have that problem. Use a size 4 needle and adjust the pattern to get the proper size. They take longer to make, but I like them even better.


----------



## tatter (Apr 10, 2011)

I rinse mine in cold water when done with dishes.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

This happens because there is still detergent in them, rinse them well after use and if poss hang to dry... elaine


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

currydayton said:


> Does anyone have a problem with sour, smelly dishcloths after 2
> days of washing dishes? I wash them with white clothes with Tide
> in hot/ warm water. Sometimes I soak the dishcloths in bleach & warm water before washing in the machine. Any suggestions?


I have been using hand knit dish rags for years and never had a problem with any odors. I rinse after use, wring out then place it on the divide between the sinks and let air dry.


----------



## mpike (Apr 28, 2011)

I had read that dishcloths made using a cotton acrylic blend dry faster, helping to keep smells at bay. I did try it when I made a bath puff, which requires a LOT of yarn and found it to be easier to make, lighter, absorbs better and dries faster. Knitpicks has a fabulous cotton/acrylic blend that is soft enough to make baby clothes out of.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I use vinegar to rinse them out then let them dry. I keep vinegar in a dish soap bottle by my sink it is a natural disinfectant and it also takes soap out of clothes if you put it in the rinse water brightens your clothes.


----------



## Maggie70 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have dish cloths(make all my patterns)that I have been using for years. Never have had an odor problem. As others have said, just rinse well after each use.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Try giving dishcloths a soak in water with a teaspoonful of baking soda. Then rinshe thoroughly. Joan 8060


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

White vinegar


----------



## susandvorak (May 12, 2011)

I think in the summer especially, you have to change them nearly every day or they get stinky. Also depends on what you're wiping up with them. Wiping up after cutting up a cantalope really makes them smell!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

My boyfriend does the same dang thing!He goes on and on about how he loves my dishcloths, but he uses them to wipe up the floor, wipe down inside of fridge, and lord only knows what else.His mother recently visited from Texas and she loved them so I made her a bunch.He got a little, dare I say jealous, and asked where his new ones were.I told him when I stop finding them balled up in the sink I will!


Linda6885 said:


> I think the answer is always rinse the dish rag out after each use, with clearn, clean water, not just in the dish water, and always hang to dry. I know when my husband throws the dishrag in the sink after using, and I find it in the morning it will be already starting to smell. (grrr..men!)


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

So humid where I live that nothing keeps knitted dishcloths from smelling. So, now I make knitted dishtowels but use sponges (clean in dishwasher) and thin commercial dishcloths that easily dry.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

I find that if I rinse them after each use ( plain water) and let them dry out of the sink, they last a little longer between bleachings....


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

currydayton said:


> Does anyone have a problem with sour, smelly dishcloths after 2
> days of washing dishes? I wash them with white clothes with Tide
> in hot/ warm water. Sometimes I soak the dishcloths in bleach & warm water before washing in the machine. Any suggestions?


Rinsing well with cold water and air drying after use should help. Also, don't use commercial fabric softeners or dryer sheets on dishcloths (and only once every third wash or so on bath towels and washcloths). There is a waxy buildup that makes things lose absorbancy and smell quicker. Vinegar is a great rinse.

Good luck.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Didn't someone mention in this forum not long ago to microwave your wet dishcloth for 2 minutes to kill the bacteria? I tried it and it worked. No more smell.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

I use "bar towels" like used in taverns/bars with a spray bottle of bleach diluted 1/4 with water. Dishes go in dishwasher, towels used for wipe up are put on rack (to dry) in laundry room after each use, not reused laundered.

They're not pretty, but not on display anyway.


----------



## baynard5 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi! Getting your dishcloths and sponges wet with white vinegar, squeezing them out, then putting them in the microwave on high for one minute will do the trick. Bleach can get on your clothes, plus it tends to "eat up" cotton, so I like the vinegar method. What the vinegar doesn't kill, the microwaveing does!


----------



## dogorman53 (May 7, 2011)

This happens to my towels, kitchen and bath, in the humidity of summer. I just wash them more often and either hang them out or 'fry' them in the dryer. Good luck


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

There is no solution, they do smell and I use one daily since I have a lot. So the solution is to let it dry and use another one the next day. My sister-in-law says the same thing.  :thumbup:


----------



## Preacher's Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

nuttyknitter said:


> I was raised by OCD germaphobes (and no I'm not kidding)...we go through three a day...I still knit them though...they get a bit ratty, they go in the rags....I just do the granny's favorites dishcloths for myself...I give the fancy ones as gifts...knitting is my therapy (as you can see I need it!), you can't put a price on that...and I'm making something to help myself clean! or to make someone else smile (or clean?)...They also go through the sanitary setting on my W/D....don't even get me going on sponges - lol...


Nuttyknitter, I am an OCD germaphobe, too! Maybe not quite as bad as the ones who raised you because I only go through 2 a day. It's a good thing I like to knit and crochet dishclothes because my two daughters are just like ME! I have to keep us all supplied. They say they don't have time to knit or crochet because they have so many children. I don't mind though.....I love doing it.


----------



## dorceyt (Mar 23, 2011)

I am so glad that some people have mentioned the microwave method, it really works. When you spend so much time making them and you use bleach your pretty colors fade. The microwave kills the bacteria, just make sure you put them in WET for the 2 minutes, same with sponges. When I gift my cloths I always tell the people about this method.

Have a nice day
Dorcey


----------



## M81 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello Currydayton.........There was a suggestion posted here a week or to ago about putting the stinky dishcloths iin the microwave for a minute or so after rinsing well and it works for me and dishwasher I have done also. I hope this helps you.............Mary


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

never heard of microwaving them, but what a great idea! I babysit and use washcloths to wipe their little faces after meals. These too were starting to smell despite the fact that I rinse them very well each time. I did start hanging them up right away after we finished and it helps a lot. Then I use vinegar in the washing machine when they get washed. Hubby and the boys are all bad about not rinsing theirs out after showering and then they twist them up real tight in a wad!!! oohhhh, those boys!!


----------



## kashka (May 14, 2011)

You can microwave your dampened dishcloth for one minute and WALLAH, no smell and no bacteria! Works great on sponges too!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

currydayton said:


> Does anyone have a problem with sour, smelly dishcloths after 2
> days of washing dishes? I wash them with white clothes with Tide
> in hot/ warm water. Sometimes I soak the dishcloths in bleach & warm water before washing in the machine. Any suggestions?


Baking soda is a great odor eliminator! Try it. I will too.


----------



## ladymege (Mar 17, 2011)

research has shown that using sponges harbor more gems than dishclothes


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I wanted to say something earlier, but didn't want to offend anyone!Sponges are soooooo gross to me!I also have come to realize how gross those loofah's in the shower are, but I love how they feel,so I just replace them more often.


ladymege said:


> research has shown that using sponges harbor more gems than dishclothes


----------



## nmdispatchlady (Jun 22, 2011)

I have noticed that no matter what I use to wash dishes with if I don't rinse in COLD water before I set them out to dry they get sour. I use all kinds of things but the best for odor and water softening is white vinegar also a germicide too.


----------



## jengmn (Mar 27, 2011)

I have used baking soda on them, just dump some on the wet cloth and rub it in. Fresh as a daisy!


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> currydayton said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have a problem with sour, smelly dishcloths after 2
> ...


If and when you rinse the dishcloth do not do it in the dish water. My brother in law does it that way and all it does is rinse in the drity water. rinse it under clean running water and then dry. Bell


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

currydayton said:


> Does anyone have a problem with sour, smelly dishcloths after 2
> days of washing dishes? I wash them with white clothes with Tide
> in hot/ warm water. Sometimes I soak the dishcloths in bleach & warm water before washing in the machine. Any suggestions?


I no longer use bleach. I use hydrogen peroxide instead. It bleaches just like chlorine bleach, sometimes better, & the whites always smell so fresh, no bleach odor. I use sponges & dishcloths. I put my sponges in the dishwasher with the load when it's ready to go & find they last a very long time.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

What works best for me is to get the dishcloth to dry quickly. When I make one, I use a pattern that has lots of "holes" or a very loose stitch. A bumpy texture also helps with the scrubbing. After I am done with the dishes, I lay it out to dry over the faucet. I also rinse it out very well. I can sometimes stretch it out to a week, longer in the summer, shorter in the winter. But isn't the reason we make these is to have fresh ones?


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

currydayton said:


> Does anyone have a problem with sour, smelly dishcloths after 2
> days of washing dishes? I wash them with white clothes with Tide
> in hot/ warm water. Sometimes I soak the dishcloths in bleach & warm water before washing in the machine. Any suggestions?


Depending on what part of the country I live in, I change how I deal with my dishcloths. When I was in the New England area where the humidity is high, I made sure they dried between each use and I changed them sometimes three-four times a week. When I lived in Alaska and the humidity was pretty much non-existent, I simply didn't have a problem with it. I don't have much of a problem with it in So. CA either, but more in No. CA.

The one thing I always do is simply lay out my dishcloths to dry thoroughly between each use.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

that's what I do -- I get a package at the dollar store -- use them until they start to fall apart and then move on. my knitted dishclothes are used for faceclothes


----------



## Retiredhoosier (Mar 12, 2011)

After rinsing, I put them in the microwave for a minute, then hang to dry. The microwave helps kill the bacteria...I read this and was skeptical, but it works! Still have to change often, but they don't get smelly.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I can only add to what most are already saying. Very important to rinse every time, I find cold water rinse at the end and hung to dry, doesn't leave a smell. Use a fresh one daily and wash all at the end of week. Don't put wet or damp ones in hamper.... trouble. Dry first.
Peg


----------



## OLDKNITTER (Jan 19, 2011)

Mine does not smell. But after using rinse well and you can also spray them with Lysol or soak them in bubble bath and then hang them to dry.


----------



## heredoggie (Jun 22, 2011)

I, too, use bleach. I throw them all in the washer with detergent and bleach and the smell goes away....good luck. Actually, I use cold water and it works just fine


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

OLDKNITTER said:


> Mine does not smell. But after using rinse well and you can also spray them with Lysol or soak them in bubble bath and then hang them to dry.


Haven't heard this but can you just throw them often, even daily, into the washing machine and wash with regular clothes? Sounds like a great idea and a way of always having a fresh one. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## OLDKNITTER (Jan 19, 2011)

i have one for every day so i do not have to worry about it . i wash them all once a week and i have no problems but i know others that do. i wash all my dish towels and dish clothes in one load. I use Tide release and i never have had a problem. thanks for your ocncern. 


SCB1516 said:


> OLDKNITTER said:
> 
> 
> > Mine does not smell. But after using rinse well and you can also spray them with Lysol or soak them in bubble bath and then hang them to dry.
> ...


----------



## Julianne (May 10, 2011)

Put vinegar in the wash water along with the detergent. That should help. Be sure to rinse the cloth well, get all the soap out, and let it air dry. I usually change dish clothes everyday. Julianne G


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello to all, I have just bought yarn to make wash cloths for gifts and then started to think hummm! do people really use these? with dishwashers, handi wipes, sponges etc and the newer generation. I know I stopped making socks for gifts unless they can go in the washering machine and dryer. I found if they are not crafters they don't know the time and love that goes into the making of items and just throw everything in the wash. A few have come back to me ans said "Oh guess what? my socks went in the machine and dryer by mistake" I used good merino wool and a lot of time to have this happen . So the question is do you think as a house gift these will be appreciated? I love to knit and with all the different patterns these to me make a nice project. Thank you nana-d


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello to all, I have just bought yarn to make wash cloths for gifts and then started to think hummm! do people really use these? with dishwashers, handi wipes, sponges etc and the newer generation. I know I stopped making socks for gifts unless they can go in the washering machine and dryer. I found if they are not crafters they don't know the time and love that goes into the making of items and just throw everything in the wash. A few have come back to me ans said "Oh guess what? my socks went in the machine and dryer by mistake" I used good merino wool and a lot of time to have this happen . So the question is do you think as a house gift these will be appreciated? I love to knit and with all the different patterns these to me make a nice project. Thank you nana-d


----------



## dj31894 (May 29, 2011)

Are these knitted cloths? My kids would come along behind me and use my store bought dish cloths and throw them wadded up in the sink when they were done, and sometimes, by the time I found them, they were really stinky. I put mine in plain white vinegar out on the porch, then I rinsed them out and put them directly into the washer to thoroughly cleaned them up.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

All my wash cloths goes as gifts.. i have not one i knitted for my self..sighs .. im jealous


----------



## dj31894 (May 29, 2011)

I use mine a lot! You would also be surprised at how many people use them for face cloths, or to bathe their babies. The cloths get softer with use.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

What dishwashing liquid are you using? People who use the original formula of Dawn degreaser say that switching to some other soap has eliminated the sour dishcloth issue.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

dj31894 said:


> Are these knitted cloths? My kids would come along behind me and use my store bought dish cloths and throw them wadded up in the sink when they were done, and sometimes, by the time I found them, they were really stinky. I put mine in plain white vinegar out on the porch, then I rinsed them out and put them directly into the washer to thoroughly cleaned them up.[/quote
> 
> Does anybody know something to hang them on besides the faucet so that they would air out. Somebody should invent a cute little thing.


----------



## dj31894 (May 29, 2011)

I have some my mom and aunts have knitted for me, and I have two that I knitted from remnants I put together to make a ball. People are hesitant to accept those dish cloths, but I hate to throw away any yarn. I have several balls of "scrap yarn" that when I find something to knit or crochet that I am not worried about it being particularly pretty, I use those for that project.


----------



## dj31894 (May 29, 2011)

Do you have a paper towel holder, or the handle on your oven? I sometimes have used the towel rack in the bathroom for the ones my kids use as face cloths.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> every time i wash dishes i get a new cloth. wring out just used one and hang to dry. i wash all my dish clothe and tea towels together once a week. i used vinegar in the wash last time and everything came out a little nicer and smelling a lot better. i got the hint from here just a few weeks ago.


I learned this from a friend .. she mentioned that the dogs blanket would not be as stinky even after washing if i added just a little vinegar to the wash , I was afraid it would make it smell like vinegar but it doesn't ... 
Adding just a splash to your dishcloths works the same way .. no musty odor , i also hang them after a thorough rinseing after washing dishes so that they do not need this as often .

I love my hand knitted dishcloths because you can make a gazillion of them for very little money invested and they last so long and wash up so well ... not to mention you get the satisfaction of using something you made yourself , that means alot to me . 
I used to use sponges but now with the dishwasher i dont wash by hand enough for it to be a problem so when i use my hand knitted ones it is mostly to clean up my counters and stray dishes .. my counters are pure quartz so it is recommended to use cotton cloths on them with mild soap , my dishcloths are perfect for this


----------



## Koolnana (Jun 1, 2011)

I always rinse them and hang them and they still get stinky..even the microfiber cloths do the same. Just be sure u have alot and change them every other day..even everyday if u can.. Just one of those things.. K


----------



## linda baer (Apr 16, 2011)

I know that placing my sponges and cloths in the microwave and "nuking" them for 2 minutes sanitizes tham and that seems to cut down on the smell. I also agree - spread them out or hang them. I especially liked the tip to have plenty of them and simply change them each day or at whatever interval you are comfortable with. Before they go in the wash hamper, hang them until thoroughly dry.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't mean to make you feel bad but 1) you are not rinsing you dish cloth out well enough. There are bits of food left in the cloth and bacteria grows over night. 2) Once rinsed out well it needs to be hung up to dry. 3) If you will put about a tablespoon or two of white vinegar in your rinse water and use this to rinse out your dish cloth at the end of your washing it will help to kill off the bacteria. Just so simple but it works. I use mine for a week and have no problems.


----------



## Julianne (May 10, 2011)

Just thought of this, I have a spray bottle of white vinegar and water at the sink and spray the cloths and the sink with vinegar when I am done. No smells. There are over the door hanger and hooks that might do it too.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Rinse well after use - it is the soap left in the cloth that goes sour. And, the brand of dish soap seems to matter, too - I find that if I use Dawn, (which I used to buy if it was on sale) then everything in the kitchen stinks after I use it...


----------



## doi1401 (May 3, 2011)

I never use one for two days.
I use them for only one day and toss in the wash with my towels. There's never been an odor, no smell.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

True about dawn i like palmolive tho . But i like dawn so i can spray my plants seems to keep the bugs off ...


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

There is good information on the internet about uses for hydrogen peroxide. It is a very cheap multi-use cleaner. The strength most often found in stores can even be put in pet's water dishes to keep them clean. (Full strength needs to be diluted.) In my experience, it does not bleach colors out of colored fabric, doesn't eat the fabric or bother my nose or hands. Vinegar works well, too, but is not a disinfectant or germ killer. 
Thanks for the microwave idea. When I'm in "kill those pesky germs" mode, I'll definitely do that, too. 
Oh - this may be helpful to some of you: I love knitted dishcloths, but find the big ones are too cubersome. I usually make mine just slightly larger than my hand, and they are easier for me to use.
P.S. I love the edit function, so I can correct my spelling even after I post...


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

That stinky dishcloth is why I never ever use knit dishcloths. The people who say they don't have problems with stinky dishcloths simply have impaired senses of smell. It's because of smelling others stinky cloths that I have never used them. Those dishcloths stink because of bacteria growing in them and will contaminate everything they touch. Ugh, bacterial soup on everything! Ok, I have a phobia about them but it is well earned and I never, ever knit dishcloths for the kitchen. I use knit potholders which are just dishcloths knit tightly or with two strands on small needles, but they don't get wet unless they are in the washer or food is spilled on them. I use knit washcloths in the bath and have no problem with that. They are exposed only to skin and not food particles, which stinky bacteria seem to prefer less. I haven't had any that I use in the bath stink so don't worry about them. In the kitchen? Never, yuck.


----------



## phacht (Jan 22, 2011)

This is SO easy to fix, and I have written about it several times. Soak the dishcloth and squeeze out the excess. (You still want it quite wet.) Put it in the microwave for 1 minute. Kills every germ in the cloth.

There is NO NEED to soak our lovely dishcloths in bleach.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> nogginpodge said:
> 
> 
> > When you've finished washing up, get into the habit of leaving your dishcloth/s to soak in a couple of inches of water with bleach added. That way, it stays fresh. At night, you can hang it out to dry. This should mean no more nasty smells.
> ...


Peroxide is a wonder drug. It can also be used as deodorant. I use it to clean glass topped tables and my car windows and it leaves no streaks. Buy it by the quart bottle.


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Sometimes I wish this site had a "like" button.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i throw mine in the laundry and hang to dry.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> That stinky dishcloth is why I never ever use knit dishcloths. The people who say they don't have problems with stinky dishcloths simply have impaired senses of smell. It's because of smelling others stinky cloths that I have never used them. Those dishcloths stink because of bacteria growing in them and will contaminate everything they touch. Ugh, bacterial soup on everything! Ok, I have a phobia about them but it is well earned and I never, ever knit dishcloths for the kitchen. I use knit potholders which are just dishcloths knit tightly or with two strands on small needles, but they don't get wet unless they are in the washer or food is spilled on them. I use knit washcloths in the bath and have no problem with that. They are exposed only to skin and not food particles, which stinky bacteria seem to prefer less. I haven't had any that I use in the bath stink so don't worry about them. In the kitchen? Never, yuck.


Do you like big facecloths or make them the size of dishcloths?


----------



## rtricola (Feb 11, 2011)

I rinse them in clean, cold water after each use; then hang to dry. The cold water rinses the soap out of them, which is what seems to carry or hold on to odors. Just a thought.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

I use a clean one everyday,and after each use I rinse out real good and hang over the faucet... my girlfriend sticks hers in the microwave after main meal use...she says they always stay fresh because the microwave nukes the bacteria that causes smells...


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

I read somewhere that if dishcloths are rinsed after each use in cold water that that will help. I love to knit dishcloths but I use sponges with the scratchy stuff on one side for cleaning the dishes and pots. I suppose a dishwasher would resolve the issue but who can afford the hydro.


----------



## Auntie (Jun 17, 2011)

Beleive it or not, I had that problem also, because I use to buy the yarn different colours. The ones that had a darker colour I found that they smelled. So I decided to knit my dishcloths with light coloured yarn and found that they don't smell.
When I wash them though, I always wash them in hot water and a bit of javex.
Lorena


----------



## magpies13 (May 16, 2011)

currydayton said:


> Does anyone have a problem with sour, smelly dishcloths after 2
> days of washing dishes? I wash them with white clothes with Tide
> in hot/ warm water. Sometimes I soak the dishcloths in bleach & warm water before washing in the machine. Any suggestions?


I use the sterilising fluid used for babies bottles - its called
'Milton' here, but I use the stores own brands and i drop the washing up brushes in at the same time.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I recently made some with "baby" designs on it for some friends who had babies..they LOVE them!


dj31894 said:


> I use mine a lot! You would also be surprised at how many people use them for face cloths, or to bathe their babies. The cloths get softer with use.


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Rinse the cloth well and leave it fairly damp, put into the microwave oven for 1 minute...all bacteria will be cooked!!
I do this with the kitchen sponge several times a day if I'm cooking a lot.
Johnna


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

tesorrell said:


> You can also run them through the dishwasher.


That's interesting. Never thought of that before. I quit using them as they sour so fast. If your hands hurt, it is hard to really wring them out.


----------



## Txstitcher (Feb 25, 2011)

Ever since I started rinsing mine with cold water good after washing dishes, I have not had a smelly problem. I have been doing this for a couple years now.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

The only ones I owned until last week were off white and they can stink too if not rinsed well, wrung out well and left to dry after using. Also noticed they would feel somewhat slick if the detergent wasn't well rinsed out of them.


----------



## Meema (Feb 1, 2011)

Amen!!!!


----------



## LindaLeeHawking (May 14, 2011)

I soak my sponges and scrubbers in GSE (Grapefruit Seed Extract) every few days and that keeps anything from starting - viral, fungal, or bacterial. I put it in my washing and in the dishwasher also. You only need a few drops to do the work. It is also very good in the bath or hot tubs or pools, etc. It is made from citrus and you can also use it internally to clean you out inside too.
You can buy it in most drugstores and it lasts a long time because you only use it in drops. It is quite bitter tasting.
I like it because it doesn't smell and it is a natural thing not like smelly bleach.


----------



## Teliria (May 30, 2011)

As long as the soap gets rinsed out well each time I use them, pouring a little hot water from the kettle over them at night (when I make my nightly tea), wringing and hanging them, they seem to be just fine for a few days. I throw them in the whites (along with the white bar towels we use for everything else) which gets bleached.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Talking about facecloths - Have any husbands made comments? I received one years ago as a gift and finally my husband said, "I really don't like these. My fingers keep going through them."


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I'm not married but kind of a funny story. For my grandmothers birthday I usually give her somedishcloths, even though she makes them herself.2 years ago my grandpa got really excited about them.He doesn't like the ones my grandma makes beacuse"She puts holes in hers & they stretch too much", now I give him the dishcloths!


SCB1516 said:


> Talking about facecloths - Have any husbands made comments? I received one years ago as a gift and finally my husband said, "I really don't like these. My fingers keep going through them."


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

I like the microwave suggestion and have been doing it for a while. Also, rinsing out well and hanging to dry solves the problem for me, at least in this dry climate. In more humid climates, I had to boil sponges and cloths now and then. Perhaps I wasn't rinsing them well enough.


----------



## Anna Banana (Mar 4, 2011)

The bad smell comes from bacterial growth in the cloth. Bleach will kill the bacteria; however it is toxic to your body and absorbed through the skin. A very dilute bleach...one tablespoon to a gallon of water is sufficient for a disinfectant. Because of the toxicity, I have turned to hydrogen peroxide (H2O3). It comes 3 percent, dilute it half with water and put in a spray bottle (WalMart sells spray H2O3 as an antiseptic in the traditional brown bottle...it keeps the H2O3 from breaking down due to light.) I refill this bottle. After using my dishcloth, I spray it generously with the peroxide solution, squeeze it between my cupped hands forcing the solution throughout the cloth, rinse and hang to dry (drying also kills bacteria). It not only keeps dishcloths fresh and clean (peroxide is a light bleach), but I also use it on fresh fruit and veggies to keep them from contamination when cutting. This dilute peroxide is a great mouth rinse because the oxygen kills bad bacteria, but not the good, unlike the antiseptic mouth washes. I am a retired dental hygienist and recommended it to patients. It is cheap too and you dilute it half with water...what a bargain. Anna


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

I think the problem of the clothes smelling is that they do not get rinsed well and most importantly hung up to dry. I use acrylic or cotton acrylic blends to wash dishes and they never smell


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I agree with Jemima. Why knit dishcloths when for the same effort you could be knitting squares for blankets which don't have to be bleached and discarded after a few uses.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with you Anna Banana, just so they don't use peroxide straight as it destroys skin tissue (retired nurse)


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Re ASKEM I do the same. One should never use the same dishcloth/sponge without washing every use as bacteria builds up.


----------



## Paulaff (Mar 9, 2011)

currydayton said:


> Does anyone have a problem with sour, smelly dishcloths after 2
> days of washing dishes? I wash them with white clothes with Tide
> in hot/ warm water. Sometimes I soak the dishcloths in bleach & warm water before washing in the machine. Any suggestions?


I also use vinegar in water as a soak for any clothing that might sour. Vinegar has become my 'normal' cleaning agent now--very green, I'm told.


----------



## axelsmischief (May 12, 2011)

I have found a product that works exceptionally well-it's called Odo-Ban and I have yet to find it anywhere but Sam's Club. It's sold by the gallon with a spray bottle, kills bacteria that causes odor and has a fairly pleasant scent. I rinse and wring out my dish cloths, lay them over the sink and give them a light spray. It keeps the odor to a mininum, and I've used this on everything from clothing to cutting boards and carpets. Better than Lysol!


----------



## Vanessa O. (Apr 18, 2011)

And I thought my husband was the only one who seems to not know how to wring out a dishcloth and hang it up to dry! LOL

Vanessa


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

currydayton said:


> Does anyone have a problem with sour, smelly dishcloths after 2
> days of washing dishes? I wash them with white clothes with Tide
> in hot/ warm water. Sometimes I soak the dishcloths in bleach & warm water before washing in the machine. Any suggestions?


I change cloths every day. But I have had a few smelly ones and soaked them in water with 1/2 cup white vinegar. If you run out of vinegar, baking soda and water does a good job.
Good luck!


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

I had the same problem for years! My husband was always putting them in bleach and taking all the color out of them. Now I always put them in the dishwasher when I wash dishes. I usually have 2 out, one that I am using and the other is in the dishwasher. Take the clean one out and put the dirty one in! Has solved the problem. My daughter still won't use dishcloths because she grew up with that smell.


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

I do the same and mine never smell bad.


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

I do the same and mine never smell bad.


----------



## rascals62 (Jun 30, 2011)

I find that leaving even a small amount of dish detergent in my cloths or sponges cause them to develop an unpleasant odor. They need to be rinsed really well after each use. Also, I use a small amount of non-sudsy ammonia in the washing machine when I wash dish cloths, dish towels and regular towels.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

yak - dish cloths. use sponges and throw after 3/4 days. they are cheap enough. i only use dish cloths as worktops wipers and change every day.

sylvia


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I recall that a few years ago, it was suggested to soak the dishcloths in baking soda and water and then line dry. Hope that at least one of the suggestions works for you. I prefer sponges & use a mixture of bleach with water to sterilized them. They can also be put into the dishwasher while your dishes are being washed. This, also, destroys any bacteria on them. Putting them into a microwave is not recommended as it does not get hot enough for the length of time needed to destroy bacteria.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

axelsmischief said:


> I have found a product that works exceptionally well-it's called Odo-Ban and I have yet to find it anywhere but Sam's Club. It's sold by the gallon with a spray bottle, kills bacteria that causes odor and has a fairly pleasant scent. I rinse and wring out my dish cloths, lay them over the sink and give them a light spray. It keeps the odor to a mininum, and I've used this on everything from clothing to cutting boards and carpets. Better than Lysol!


I have seen it at Lowe's and Home Depot. My sister swears by it.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I recall that a few years ago, it was suggested to soak the dishcloths in baking soda and water and then line dry. Hope that at least one of the suggestions works for you. I prefer sponges & use a mixture of bleach with water to sterilized them. They can also be put into the dishwasher while your dishes are being washed. This, also, destroys any bacteria on them. Putting them into a microwave is not recommended as it does not get hot enough for the length of time needed to destroy bacteria.


I'm surprised at this. I've read and heard Dr. Oz, other health professionals, including people from Health Departments across the country say that putting a sponge in the microwave for 2 minutes kills the bacteria.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> currydayton said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have a problem with sour, smelly dishcloths after 2
> ...


Baking soda is also a disinfectant.


----------



## cpn321 (Apr 6, 2011)

We use disposable dishcloths that you buy in the store. We can use one for about a week or less, toss it, and get another one out of the container. They never smell. The old dishcloth can be used for cleaning up spots on the floor, etc, then thrown away.

One lady I know uses old cut up socks. She throws them away when they have outgrown their usefulness.


----------



## anna1153 (May 20, 2011)

Kitchen towels I use I wash separately and use oxy clean rAther than bleach. It doesn't break down like bleach, easier on the cotton.hope this works for you!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Knitnewbie said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > I recall that a few years ago, it was suggested to soak the dishcloths in baking soda and water and then line dry. Hope that at least one of the suggestions works for you. I prefer sponges & use a mixture of bleach with water to sterilized them. They can also be put into the dishwasher while your dishes are being washed. This, also, destroys any bacteria on them. Putting them into a microwave is not recommended as it does not get hot enough for the length of time needed to destroy bacteria.
> ...


 I know, I had heard that as well, but then read that it really didn't kill the bacteria, so stuck with either the dishwasher or bleach mixed with water. It's rough when some information is first aired and then doesn't prove to be correct. Perhaps not enough testing had been done when the microwave was suggested. It's hard to know what to believe anymore!


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> I think the answer is always rinse the dish rag out after each use, with clearn, clean water, not just in the dish water, and always hang to dry. I know when my husband throws the dishrag in the sink after using, and I find it in the morning it will be already starting to smell. (grrr..men!)


Linda! We must be married to the same man  I have taken to going quietly into the kitchen after he washes dishes and rinsing out the cloth and hanging it over the faucet to dry. The warmth of the faucet dries it out pretty quick. Also, vinegar or baking soda will take the smell out.


----------



## Sugarbooger (Mar 15, 2011)

if you rinse with cold water they dont sour as much...bacteria likes hot water


----------



## Judianne (Jun 30, 2011)

I too rinse mine thoroughly and the vinegar idea is good too and I wring out and leave to dry where it can't get rewet until I need it again. I have problems with tea towels staying clean as they always get dirty quickly and the stains don't go even with a bit of bleach which I don't like to use as we recycle our water and it kills the good bacteria in our system. Thinking of only buying solid dark colours or if I can't find them crochet/knitting my own.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

If you add two drops (yes, two drops) of tea tree oil to your dishwater along with your dishsoap, your dishclothes will smell fresh too. Tea tree oil is a natural disinfectant and you can find it at your pharmacy. Of course, you must rinse out your dishcloth in clean water when you are done dishes. (This holds true whether it is a knitted dishcloth, store bought, or a sponge.) I use hot water for my rinsing and then hang over the sink to dry. Oh yah, a fresh one each day is also in order. 
BTW, the peroxide you buy in the stores is not the same as the peroxide that is used in hair salons. It is formulated differently. One is used as a disinfectant and the other is used as a setting agent for hair dye and hair perms. (Just a little information for anyone who is wondering.) So the peroxide you buy in the store is very safe to use.


----------



## pat Jones (Jun 30, 2011)

I always put little bit of bleach in the dish water, so it does two things. one thing is that it sanitizes the dishes, and the other is that it keeps the cloth dishrags from smelling.
When I let the water out of the sink I then rinse my dish rag in cold water and then hang it up.
I read some where that using sponges isn't a good idea since they hold the germs. by-the-way--I don't have a dish washer but guess you could put the dish rag in the dishwasher???
Well good luck--


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Are these cloths used for dishes or for bathing? after reading all this info I'm not sure if I want to make them for gifts if they are going to have an odor. How would I go about making them into potholders instead? would I double the yarn? make two and sew together? would they be thick enough to protect hands from the heat? thank you nana-d


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you, Nana-d. I, also, would like to be able to make pot holders without holes. I dread using any that would let my skin touch that sizzling skillet.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

What about some Borax in the water. I put my sponges in the microwave. Possibly you could do this with wet dishcloths and it will kill bacteria too. I do about 3 mins.in the microwave.


----------



## tweety8563 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Askem1728 for the clue on using vinagar I will sure try it Alberta


----------



## Judianne (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes you could use some cloths that are close knitted to use as pot holders. You could use very thick yarn or make 2 and sew or crochet a basic edging even just dbl crochet or sc depending on what term it is in your country. Here in oz sc is called dc and dc is treble. Gets confusing. They make nice washers especially if you use a really soft yarn. I have crocheted a baby rug for my new grandson in Bamboo. It was very very soft and I'm thinking of doing wash cloths (bathroom) out of whats left. When I bought the yarn it was on a bottom shelf and I couldn't read it well because of vertigo (unfortunately my husband hates where I shop or when I shop for arty things and was in the car - he would have been a help in picking up the wool). I buy mainly from spotlight here in australia. I thought the label said Bambino which is a baby wool and it was only when I was admiring how soft it was from anything else I used that I realised it was 100% Bamboo. Even though soft the rug is heavier than done with other wool. It crochet and knits up beautifully even if more expensive than other ones. I used it because my grandchild is worth it. I shall put a picture up of the rug when I can.


----------



## violetta40 (Jan 20, 2011)

One day I was really tired of the smelly dishcloth situation so I soaked it water and bleach overnight. When I tried to use it the next day it literally dissinigrated in my hand. Now I knit or crochet them, and because of the time spent on em I don't want that happening again. Now I wash them by hand with shampoo, rinse, put them in a bowl of water with a few drops of shampoo, and microwave for about 4 min. Than I througly rinse, and hang to dry. No bad odor and they smell nice.


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

ompuff said:


> currydayton said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have a problem with sour, smelly dishcloths after 2
> ...


I do the same. And I change them every couple of days. I just wash them in warm water and throw in the dryer with my towels. I've never had a problem with them smelling bad.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

About the microwave oven not getting hot enough: What? It will boil water in about two and a half minutes. One contributor here suggests 3 minutes; another, 4. Rinsing well and hanging to dry works very well for me. My husband often leaves the dishcloth unrinsed, wet, and lying in the sink. You know the result.


----------



## xarriage1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

2 minutes in a microwave and a damp dishcloth is sterialised


----------



## perlestellar (Jun 28, 2011)

I found that using antibacterial dish soap by Dawn or Palmolive makes my sponge less smelly. Perhaps the same will be true of dish cloths.


----------



## Lynnj45 (Jun 8, 2011)

I haven't had problems. I just ensure that they are rinsed well after use and dry flat....that is what I like about them...they haven't soured on me yet. P.S. to keep them looking like new, they don't go in the dryer.


----------



## J. Poots (Jul 1, 2011)

I clip my dishcloths to the top rack of my dishwasher and wash them in the cycle every couple of days. Be sure to secure them well with clothespins. I've never lost one this way. They come clean and have no smell.


----------



## J. Poots (Jul 1, 2011)

I clip my dishcloths to the top rack of my dishwasher and wash them in the cycle every couple of days. Be sure to secure them well with clothespins. I've never lost one this way. They come clean and have no smell.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Carlaallaire said:


> Linda6885 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the answer is always rinse the dish rag out after each use, with clearn, clean water, not just in the dish water, and always hang to dry. I know when my husband throws the dishrag in the sink after using, and I find it in the morning it will be already starting to smell. (grrr..men!)
> ...


I agree, just try to avoid him seeing me!! Don't want him to quit washing dishes


----------



## grammafoofy (Jul 1, 2011)

When my husband finishes doing the dishes...he cleans up using BAKING SODA. this seems to keep the spinge smelling better longer.
God bless


----------



## Judianne (Jun 30, 2011)

Thats a great idea. I'll have to try it. Doesn't the very hot water make them shrink though. Judy


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Thats why I use sponges


me, too.....i just put the sponge in the dishwasher every night and it stays fresh for weeks....


----------



## janedu (May 22, 2011)

Not going to read 11 pages of replies, so sorry if this is a repeat. Put it in the microwave for 1 min. Problem solved. I've also heard that bamboo yarn doesn't smell. Haven't tried it.


----------



## Evelyn Coleman (Mar 13, 2011)

I too have that problem. I knit all of mine and wondered
if it was in the yarn.
I change cloths every day but they still smell bad.

Maybe a different laundry detergent will help.
Any suggestions?


----------



## LindaLeeHawking (May 14, 2011)

Evelyn Coleman said:


> I too have that problem. I knit all of mine and wondered
> if it was in the yarn.
> I change cloths every day but they still smell bad.
> 
> ...


Well, I have been reading most of the replies and there are many solutions, it seems.
The microwave for a minute, or the dishwasher, or hydrogen peroxide soaking or spraying 50%, bleach and just washing well with clear water after use and drying thoroughly after by hanging.
It seems to be about killing the bacteria in the cloth or sponge and drying seems to be the best thing even after using all of these things. 
Does that help any?


----------



## patwollin (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes, vingegar is a good solution. I use it on all my towels too!


----------



## NorskieRandi (Jul 2, 2011)

Just tried this last month ,works beautifully! Also for washcloths and hand towels which after a time gain a sour smell from body oils and detergents: soak--in the hottest water--in ammonia and water in washing machine tub. 30 min. later, add a bit of detergent and run thru regular cycle. This only needs to be done every month or so for all but dishcloths--would do them every two weeks, or what you find best for you.


----------



## Evelyn Coleman (Mar 13, 2011)

Excellent to know. I have tried everything to get rid of the
odor. The one thing I didn't do was change the detergent.
I have always used Dawn. What do you use instead?


----------



## NorskieRandi (Jul 2, 2011)

I have always used Joy, but I know it is the ammonia 'soak' that takes care of the problem.


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

I have this same problem....I knit dishclothes using 'Peaches'nCream' yarn and it seems like an odor from the yarn itself not from dampness, etc. It's usually the darker colors of this yarn that give off the odor. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## fatganny (Feb 17, 2011)

I have never heard of running yoor dish cloths thru the dish washer. Hummmmm.
I change my dish cloths out every couple of days. I use only the ones that I knit. I do rince them out real well after each use and let them dry. They never sour or smell.


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

I find if the discloth is rinsed and dried it lasts longer but I usually put in in a jug of bleachl If all else fails I throw it out. My husband is at fault here, if he washes up he leaves the dirty water in with the washcloth in it. ugh...


----------



## Pamela Pelletier (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi I always put my sponges in the microwave for two minutes

on high and that works beautifully. It would probably work with

dishclothes as well. As soon as they have a hint of going soar 

they are in the microwave. They last a very long time this way.

I do this when they are wet.


----------



## currydayton (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for all the replies & suggestions. I tried the microwave for my dishcloth & sponges & it really does work!


----------



## RMT (Jun 27, 2011)

Rinse with cold water and hang to dry after every use.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I saw a suggestion quite a while ago that was to put a damp dishcloth in the microwave for 1 minute, it kills all the bugs and leaves it smelling fresh. Tried it and it works. I was forever throwing mine out and getting new ones.


----------



## xarriage1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

I was told to place a damp cloth in the microwave for 2 minuts to sterilise it.


----------



## Auntie (Jun 17, 2011)

For my knitted dishcloths, now, I knit them only with white cotton yarn and I don't have any more problems with smelly dishcloths. I used one for three days consecutive this week and it doesn't smell.

Auntie


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

No one has mentioned that the smell is from the formation of bacteria on the cloth. Bleaching and hot water should do it but the best solution is to rinse well with clean soapy hot water, ( not dishpan water ) let dry and wash with your towels. In other words, one time use only, then wash.


----------



## Auntie (Jun 17, 2011)

Since I use only white yarn to make mine I don't have any more stinky problems and I change them every 3 or 4 days. I always wash them with my towels in hot water, laudry detergent and a bit of javex and they always come out nice and white.

Auntie


----------



## ArleneFaye (Jan 21, 2011)

I work in Food Service at the public schools, and any cloths that we use we put in a small amount of water with 1-2 tblsp of bleach added to water. No smells ever. 
This may not be as handy for home use, but as someone else mentioned, lemon juice or some lemon Lysol added would do the same thing.


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

knit lots of them. Change every day or so.
I use cheap white vinegar to clean counter tops, stove,fridge. 
I think this prevents them from smelling,but Florida water is hard, so that might count, too. 
Can't stand sponges after using my cotton cloths.
knit, knit, knit.
Forest


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I always drape my dishcloths over the edge of the kitchen sink to dry. Don't know if that will help with your problem or not.


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

I have been microwaving my dishcloth each night for 2 minutes since I read about it in the forum and each night I feel great when I can put it to cool off and air for a few minutes, and then put the clean, fresh cloth straight into its place in the cupboard.
Makes me feel like a tidy person. xxx


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

tesorrell said:


> You can also run them through the dishwasher.


I've never been troubled with smelly dish cloths since I started doing a quick clean of the sink after each washing with a light dusting of baking soda. Then I rinse my dishcloth out well and both sink and cloth are smelling sweet.


----------



## Nannisan (May 8, 2011)

I drape mine in the dishwasher on hot and it controls the bacterial growth well and keeps them white. Hope this works for you.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Nannisan said:


> I drape mine in the dishwasher on hot and it controls the bacterial growth well and keeps them white. Hope this works for you.


Sounds like it should work well, only some of us don't have dishwashers.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi Currydayton,
Don't know if I answered to your problem but cotton discloths do smell. So what I do, I use one each day. After supper, I let it to dry and the next day it is in my laundry and I use a clean one.
Of course, you will need quite a few unless you wash every day.
Good luck and good knitting.

Janina


----------



## Preacher's Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

Janina said:


> Hi Currydayton,
> Don't know if I answered to your problem but cotton discloths do smell. So what I do, I use one each day. After supper, I let it to dry and the next day it is in my laundry and I use a clean one.
> Of course, you will need quite a few unless you wash every day.
> Good luck and good knitting.
> ...


I do the exact same thing! With hand towels too.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

put it in your microwave for 1 minute; it kills all the bacteria that causes smell.......



currydayton said:


> Does anyone have a problem with sour, smelly dishcloths after 2
> days of washing dishes? I wash them with white clothes with Tide
> in hot/ warm water. Sometimes I soak the dishcloths in bleach & warm water before washing in the machine. Any suggestions?


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

For a time I have been microwaving my dishcloths and was so happy with the result, but as my microwave broke down recently I am wondering if doing this may not be a good idea. What does everyone think about that. Could it badly affect the microwave? The manual that came with the new MW said to not heat wheat bags in it, and this is something that I have been doing for many years. Big query !!! xxx


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

It's so dry here in Colorado. I just rinse my knitted cloths when I'm finished with the dishes, wring it out well and drape it over the divider between the sinks. Never have a smell problem. I love my cotton knitted clothes. They are nice and thick and do a great job of scrubbing. I just toss mine in the machine with the towels and wash and rinse in cold water. Don't do anything special with them at all. Maybe part of the trouble is the humidity where you live.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Bamboo yarn is a natural bacterial, I've read. Perfect for baby!


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Change them daily, or rinse them thoroughly then give them a blast in the microwave, if you have one. It's quite fun; I sometimes do this to the tea-towels to make them less damp and yucky. Can burn, of course.
I like experimenting. Thrills 'n spills.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi Preacher's wife,
1. Are your handtowels made with cotton, and if so, do you knit or crochet them?
2. Do you use them to dry dishes and stuff or just for hands?
Very curious Janina. :?:


----------



## Knitnut101 (Aug 19, 2011)

I have run into the same problem. I also alway rinse out my wash cloths after each use and let them dry. In my case it was the detergent I used. When I use my regular Green Works detergent ther is no problem, but I ran out and just bought another detergent and after one use the cloth stank and my hand stank as well from handling it. This has happened twice with the same detergent (green dawn). I Can't conifrm that this caused it. but I went right out and bought my Green Works and the problem was solved.


----------



## gloria Lambe (Apr 8, 2011)

ever thought about placing it in the dishwasher just pin it down on the top rack - I also put my scrunges in the dishwasher.


----------



## star_stitcher5 (Oct 28, 2013)

I rinse mine well and then put them in the microwave for 60 - 90 seconds.....kills any bacteria but be careful, they are HOT when the time is up.


----------

